# ***Should I Buy? Opinions PLEASE!***



## BsNissan (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello all. I thought this would be a good place to ask... I am looking at getting some new wheels for lest than $17,000. I want something fast and fun to drive - but also something that's reliable and not too expensive to own. I prefer a stick and no RWD's!

I've got my eyes on a few. I'd love to get some input and see what kind of opinions you have.

I'm interested in the following 4...

1. 03 - 05 Honda Accord EX V6.

2. 02 - 05 Audi A4 (Prefer 3.0 - but how's the 1.8T?) Has to be AWD!

3. 02 - 07 Nissan Maxima 3.5 SE

4. 02 - 06 Nissan Altima 3.5 SE

Any thoughts (pros/cons) will be appreciated.

Thanks everyone! B


----------

